# Rockford Fosgate Series 1 4060x



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

So I was doing some cleaning in the garage yesterday and decided to open the Series 1 4060x up to see what's inside. I bought this amp when I was in high school back in 1993 or so. Last time it was in operation was around 2004. Anyways here it is. http://autosound21.co.kr/shop/board_data/automanual/2030_2060x__4060x.pdf


----------



## ricgall155 (Jan 2, 2017)

hello how are u.
You still have the amplifier rockford fosgate series 1 4060x ?


----------

